# Add a Forum for a Social Group?



## Mark (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking to add a forum for a social group.  Please advise.


http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=2


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2008)

You need ten members in your group (which you have - just mentioning it in case that answers somoen else's question).  Then, at trhe bottom of the page, you should see the folllowing menu:

Create forum - Join Group - Edit Group - Delete Group - Pending & Invited Members - Manage Members


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2008)

I am only seeing -

Edit Group Pending & Invited Members Manage Members


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah. Gimme a sec.  Might be a permissions thing then.  Back in a minute.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for responding so quickly!  I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, should be fixed now!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup.  I think that'll do it.  Thanks, again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Mark said:


> I am only seeing -
> 
> Edit Group Pending & Invited Members Manage Members




Ditto for my Global Homebrewers Alliance group.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Ditto for my Global Homebrewers Alliance group.





Well you never seem to have permissions to do _anything_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Well you never seem to have permissions to do _anything_.



Well, I would like to add forums. Do you think you could take a look at it?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2008)

You should be good now, Reveille.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Morrus said:


> You should be good now, Reveille.



Yeah, I also see that my Staff status is gone. So much for getting rid of those pesky ads.

I guess I'll have to pay to become a community supporter now. And I'm gonna have to mail it in as I have no account to verify with Paypal (one of the stipulations of receiving government supplemtal income).


----------

